# Wie Akkulaufzeit optimieren?

## ank666

Hallo,

wie kann ich die Akkulaufzeit unter Gentoo optimieren?

Ich habe ein Laptop mit AMD Athlon XP mobile CPU, 

so Sachen wie speedfreq habe ich schon laufen,

allerdings hält der Akku unter Volllast gerade mal eine Halbestunde

im Officebetrieb, also mehr oder weniger idle hält er zwar schon fast 45- bis 60 Min.,

das Traurige ist aber unter Win XP läuft er im Office Betrieb bis zu 2,5 h.

Also wie kann ich das bitte ändern?

Achso bevor ich jetzt 'was auf die Nuss bekomm, das Howto von Earthwings 

bzw. in den Gentoo Docs habe ich freilich schon gelesen

und wie gesagt er stellt die Taktfrequenz ja auch dynamisch ein,

aber der Akku hält trotzdem nich sehr lange...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ragin

Stell mal im Kernel folgendes ein:

Power management options (ACPI, APM) -> CPU Frequency scaling

Dort kannst du userspace governor, /proc/cpufreq und andere für dich in Frage kommende Optionen anschalten. Ist das aktiv kannst du mit die Taktfrequenz einstellen (falls unterstützt) und somit auch Strom sparen. Windows macht das ähnlich. Ohne Strom stellt er einfach die Taktfrequenz auf Minimum, außer er braucht die volle Leistung.

Irgendwo gab es noch eine Option in der er einen Systemaufruf (syshalt()?) macht, was auch Strom spart.

Danach kannst du cpuspeedy und (falls gewollt) gtk-cpuspeedy installieren. Damit kannst du die Frequenzen bequem ändern.

----------

## ank666

Hallo,

ja ok werde mal schauen, denke das hab ich schon so eingestellt.

Ich denke ich brauche Throttling nicht Scaling,

also absenken der CPU Kernspannung, da das bloße Anpassen 

der Taktfrequenz nicht viel spart, oder bin ich auf dem Holzweg?

----------

## py-ro

Throttling ist böse!

Scaling ist schon richtig, throttling lässt nur Rechentakte aus, das Spart 0,0 Energie.

Du solltest nachsehen welches scaling modul genommen wird.

Ich weiss nicht wie es bei AMD ist, aber zB beim P4 Mobile funktionieren 2 Treiber der P4 Clockmod, der die Spannungen nicht mit anpasst, und der speedstep_ich, der die Spannungen mit anpasst.

Ob's beim AMD ähnlich ist, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

MfG

Py

----------

## ank666

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Throttling ist böse!
> 
> Scaling ist schon richtig, throttling lässt nur Rechentakte aus, das Spart 0,0 Energie.

 

Uups, also doch auf dem Holzweg; Danke.   :Wink: 

----------

## primat

Ich fand diesen Artikel (englisch) sehr interessant!

http://www.linux-mag.com/2004-07/laptop_01.html

Gruss

Sebo

----------

## ank666

Hi, ich bin's nochmal... 

Welches Userspace tool geht denn bei euch am Besten?

cpudyn

cpufreq

speedfreq

powernowd

Habe eigentlich schon alle angetestet, jedoch lieferten sie so ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis,

momentan läuft powernowd, da ich der Meinung war, das es speziell für PowerNow also für AMD Athlon mobile ist,

ist aber nicht wirklich der Fall, oder?

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Die Displaybeleuchtung zieht sehr viel Strom. Mein Laptop dunkelt unter Win das Display etwas ab, wenn man auf Akku umschaltet. Unter Linux gibts bei meinem Laptop keine Möglichkeit, das per Software einzustellen, daher mach ich im Akku-Betrieb immer das Display mit den F-Tasten etwas dunkler (Kleinvieh braucht auch Strom   :Smile:   ) 

Und sieh zu, dass das Display sich abschaltet, wenn du länger als 1 Minute nicht dran arbeitest (Deckel zumachen ist auch eine Möglichkeit).

----------

## Jtb

btw: ich stelle meine gewünschte Freq immer von Hand fest ein.. Das geht in KDE sehr bequem und hat den Vorteil, dass durch ein kleines Programm nicht  einfach der Akku leergesaugt wird..

----------

## b3cks

Vielleicht hilft dir das auch weiter.

Bin bisher leider nicht dazu gekommen es zu testen.

http://www.xs4all.nl/~bsamwel/laptop_mode/

----------

## Jtb

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hilft dir das auch weiter.
> 
> Bin bisher leider nicht dazu gekommen es zu testen.
> 
> http://www.xs4all.nl/~bsamwel/laptop_mode/

 

siehe zu Laptop_mode auch: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45593

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

also kde kann automatisch die helligkeit verstellen... geht im control center unter power control...

hth,

ciao

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> also kde kann automatisch die helligkeit verstellen... geht im control center unter power control...
> 
> 

 

Hmm, also bei mir nicht. Auf deutsch ist das wohl "Energiekontrolle" und darunter hab ich nur "Notebook-Akku", kann aber auf keinem Reiter irgendwas über Displayhelligkeit finden !?

Überseh ich da irgendwas, oder gibts da ein zusätzliches USE-Flag für?

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

no, useflag für acpi oder so hätte ich nicht gesehen...

hast du bei "power control" >> "laptop battery" auch ACPI Config ausgeführt? Nach dem nächsten kde neustart sollten dann neue Reiter sein

heißen: "PowerControl" und "Default Power Profile"

da kann man dann die helligkeit steuern....

hth,

ciao

----------

## HeadbangingMan

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> no, useflag für acpi oder so hätte ich nicht gesehen...
> 
> hast du bei "power control" >> "laptop battery" auch ACPI Config ausgeführt? Nach dem nächsten kde neustart sollten dann neue Reiter sein
> ...

 

Hi,

Die von Dir angesprochenen Reiter hab ich schon, aber von Helligkeit steht da nix. Mag daran liegen, dass es vom Laptop nicht unterstützt wird  (Toshiba P10-554)

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmmm ich weiß auch nicht genau.

hab einen Toshiba Satellite Pro A10...

ich weiß nur, dass es mal nach neumerging von kde NICHT mehr da war. dann hab ich eben die ACPI Config ausgeführt und auf einmal wars wieder da.... sry -> vielleicht wars auch ein Neustart.... -> lies ggf. mal bei kde.org nach, wies damit ausschaut

hth,

ciao

----------

## ank666

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> siehe zu Laptop_mode auch: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45593

 

Ähh, kann das mal kurz jemand zusammenfassen 

und mir sagen ob sich der Laptop Mode auch lohnt?

Danke

----------

## Earthwings

Ja, lohnt sich. Englische Kurzanleitung:

$ mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-apps/laptop-mode-tools/files/

$ nano -w /etc/make.conf

Inside add (or uncomment) the entry

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

Now take the attached files. laptop-mode-tools-1.0.2.ebuild goes 

into /usr/local/portage/sys-apps/laptop-mode-tools/ and laptop-mode.init 

into /usr/local/portage/sys-apps/laptop-mode-tools/files/

Afterwards unmask the ebuild:

$ mkdir -p /etc/portage/

$ echo "sys-apps/laptop-mode-tools" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Now generate a digest:

$ 

ebuild /usr/local/portage/sys-apps/laptop-mode-tools/laptop-mode-tools-1.0.2.ebuild 

digest

( above is one line )

Finally install it:

$ emerge laptop-mode-tools -av

----------

## ank666

Ohh man, ich glaube ich spreche Linux und meinen Athlon mobile schuldfrei 

und geh mich jetzt in die Ecke schämen...   :Embarassed: 

```
cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info

present:                                  yes

design capacity:                   6000 mWh

last full capacity:                 2150 mWh

battery technology:             rechargeable

design voltage:                     11100 mV

design capacity warning: 215 mWh

design capacity low:           107 mWh

capacity granularity 1:      67 mWh

capacity granularity 2:      8 mWh

model number:                      251C1

serial number:                       00002

battery type:                          LiIon

OEM info:                               OEM
```

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die ganzen hilfreichen Tipps und Ratschläge,

werde mich mit einem neuen Akku wieder zu Wort melden.

----------

## happyfish

mal eine generelle frage zur ausgabe der akkuinformationen:

mir ist aufgefallen, daß zwischen design capacity und full charge capacity ein gewaltiger unterschied besteht:

```

design capacity: 4400mAh

full charge capacity: 2253mAh

last full capacity: 2253mAh
```

 beim post zuvor ist es ähnlich. ist das ein auslesefehler, ein alter akku, ein größeres problem?

dieser unterschied entspricht so ziemlich der halbierung der laufzeit zwischen win und linux.

----------

## Earthwings

Das ist ein alter Akku.

----------

